# Pack goats and mosquitoes



## gretchbr (Jul 23, 2012)

Looking toward our packing trip on the Oregon PCT, I'm wondering how those of you who have goats in mosquito country protect them. We'll be walking through alpine lake country and I KNOW there will be lots of mosquitoes. My husband and I can spray our clothes and use DEET and whatever, but how to we protect Tripp?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

There are some horse fly sprays that also are supposed to deter mosquitos. I don't pack but my vet has recommended the one in the purple bottle to me before.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I use CyLence pour on. It will last the whole trip and also keeps off the ticks and deer flies.


----------



## Talron (Nov 17, 2013)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/ultrashield-ex-insecticide--repellent-32-oz-spray

I use this on my goats, keeps all bugs off and it has sunscreen and things for their coat in it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

If you can get him to drink Apple Cider vinegar that help prevent bites.


----------



## simeo (Aug 3, 2013)

sweetgoats said:


> If you can get him to drink Apple Cider vinegar that help prevent bites.


I'll +1 the ACV. We mix it in our goats water.

I never really thought of mosquitoes being a problem for the goats... but I know flies are a pain. We make a homemade fly spray from peppermint oil, dish detergent, ACV, and water. You could find plenty of examples of it as "homemade horse fly spray". We were doubtful at first but flies HATE IT. Add some lemongrass and you'll probably add to mosquito repellent.


----------



## TOU (Aug 18, 2013)

Interesting posts...thank you.


----------

